# Ebay vs. Etsy



## ItchyRichie (Sep 15, 2010)

In the Archives, I'd read stuff from back in '08 & '09, but I'm wondering what people's current experiences are. My son had told me etsy was more geared to girls & that bigcartel was more aimed in general or towards guys. 

Are there other online options for selling printed shirts? 

Thanks.


----------



## FestiveChicken (May 5, 2012)

Etsy is gaining popularity rapidly among tech savy men and women. It is no longer "just" crochet and pottery.

I have sold on Etsy for years now. Started my online fudge/hot fudge sauce store there,, then set up a "real" website for it. Then got tired of standing over a pot of boiling sugar all day long and went back to work again.

My husband listens to gamer and tech podcasts and has mentioned that Etsy has come up several times in recent months. Just randomly I guess. He mentions it to me since I have done ALL my Christmas and birthday shopping there since I discovered it. *Where else can you find a hand knit slug? Uh. no where.*

I now have my photography based there. Although I will be bringing it to our (t shirt) site within the next year.

Thing with Etsy.. is people that shop there are LOOKING for different. New. 
Have something that "everyone else" on line or in stores has and forget about it. You have to be unique. BUT. The people that shop on Etsy will PAY what you ask. As long as it is not totally far fetched. Myself? I have paid $32 for a t shirt. (Just sold one on my own site for 30 today) And the hand knit slug? Was about $20 USD. Shipped from Scotland.

Some stores do really really well. My fudge sold like crazy there. My pics, not so much. I just put some tee's up in my store. Will see what happens with those.

Also, the management watches you closely. As do other Etsians. Do not mess with them! They are VERY protective of what Etsy is. 

Ebay is no longer "fun" for a lot of sellers and shoppers alike. I had an actual paying gig as a Ebay listing agent for a few years, but it really wasnt worth it in the end. I havent bought anythign from Ebay in years now. Amazon and Etsy. And some other smaller comp/start up sites. And I tell everyone I know to try shopping on Etsy for gifts. Cause you really never know what you are going to find. Added bonus? Most of the shops are little, sole prop or people doing it as a hobby for some extra $$. And I love that.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

I can only give my opinion as a buyer as i've never sold on etsy but i always found Etsy more arty and i think more classy than Ebay.

I maybe wrong!
I'm in the UK and think Etsy is gaining in popularity but is no where near as well heard of as Ebay.


----------



## rottonrabbit (Oct 1, 2007)

I sell on big cartel and find it easy to work with. Plus they have a free setup for 5 items I believe. Can't beat free.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You can sell them by making your own site, which is also a best way to make your business a brand all over the internet. What you say ? why you don't make your own site? If you interesting to sell them by using other sources then use B2B sites like Alibaba etc to sell them online. Search the b2b sites on Google and use them to make a new show room.


----------



## Chip and Andy (May 7, 2012)

I am going to grossly oversimplify the two sites with this one.... ebay is where the bargain hunters go looking for the deals. Etsy is where the shoppers go to find something unique and/or interesting.

Ebay still has the pricing stigma of being an auction site.... it has built in the desire to get the lowest price for an item.

Etsy is more people focused, buyers and sellers, and is rapidly overcoming the arts&crafts vibe of its earliest days. And like someone said above, when you ask $30 for something people say that's great where do I send the money.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

How are the fees on Etsy? I bailed on eBay ages ago because the fees went out the roof. I think they may have become slightly more reasonable, but the double-dip eBay + Paypal (same company) fees, + Escrow (also the same company) if you sell something expensive and the buyer demands it, grates on me.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

I use Etsy and it has done very well for me. If your marketing right and have a following. The place they buy from shouldn't matter much. Etsy has also just recently implemented the credit card option which has boosted my sales also. Just a note I have had a website in the past and this way is much easier. Ill get back into a personal site in the future but for now im good with Etsy.


----------



## ItchyRichie (Sep 15, 2010)

The rates on Etsy beat the pants off of ebay. On Etsy, you pay $.20 (twenty cents) to list your item for four months. If it sells, you also pay a very small, percentage of the selling price, as well.....I can't recall exactly, but it was next to nothing. Maybe someone else can chime in on % or find on their website.

****based on what I paid late last year...rates haven't changed, as far as I know.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

ItchyRichie said:


> The rates on Etsy beat the pants off of ebay. On Etsy, you pay $.20 (twenty cents) to list your item for four months. If it sells, you also pay a very small, percentage of the selling price, as well.....I can't recall exactly, but it was next to nothing. Maybe someone else can chime in on % or find on their website.
> 
> ****based on what I paid late last year...rates haven't changed, as far as I know.


Rates are the same and with credit card option + paypal at checkout. Also they added a feature recently where you dont have to list it as 1 item you can add a complete stock number and not get charged till the .20 till and item sells


----------



## lupus (Jun 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how does Etsy view the listing of printed shirts on their site? The conditions indicates handmade or vintage and not mass produced?


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

lupus said:


> Out of curiosity, how does Etsy view the listing of printed shirts on their site? The conditions indicates handmade or vintage and not mass produced?


Personally I only post 5 at a time 2-2-1 in sizes. I produce very small numbers but have like 30 products in the Etsy shop at any given time


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

for example

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103730696/mens-camaro


----------



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

JOHNSY said:


> for example
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/103730696/mens-camaro


Very cool Johnsy, very cool!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

AAE said:


> Very cool Johnsy, very cool!


Thanks AAE much appreciated


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

I always thought that etsy was for the non business/small home crafter type person whilst these days EBlag is mostly big companies (I have not seen a 2nd user sale for a long time)
Etsy does sound interesting , however everything has it's ups and downs so:
Does anyone know the downside of Etsy please IE if your with them are you "banned" from selling elsewhere.

Also, whilst I will google it, is there a Etsy for Dummies?


----------



## ItchyRichie (Sep 15, 2010)

JOHNSY said:


> Rates are the same and with credit card option + paypal at checkout. Also they added a feature recently where you dont have to list it as 1 item you can add a complete stock number and not get charged till the .20 till and item sells


I'm glad the added the multiple item option. 

Thank you, JOHNSY....also, your site & shirts both look good.


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a jewelry line I sell on Etsy...I have found there are two kinds of buyers on Etsy....el cheapo, looking for the best deal and then some and the people who will pay no matter the cost. With jewelry being very over saturated it's el cheapo loco. I have thought about selling tees but have yet to jump in.


----------

